# Ayuda televisor sin audio Daewoo chasis DTQ-2134SS



## imcrazy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Hola, el televisor daewoo falla de audio por que el integrado TDA7496SA se quemo, debido a un corto dejo marcas en el chasis; ya resolbi el problema de que no encendia pero no tiene audio y el circuito no lo he podido conseguir y necesito ayuda, como le podia hacer:
 he pensado en adaptarle un nuevo amplificador pero como podria controlar el volumen ayuda  *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 18, 2012)

los reemplazos del  TDA7496SA son estos 
TDA7495   TDA7495SA  TDA7494SA.
acá las hojas de datos del ic http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=TDA7496SA
*en la misma hoja de datos dice en ingles los reemplazos ping a ping 100% compatible*


----------



## imcrazy (Feb 23, 2012)

ya intente buscar esos circuitos pero no los eh podido conseguir necesito adaptarle un amplificador aparte pero necesito ayuda


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2012)

primero fijate donde tiene un amplificador ya sea de otra placa o de un radiograbador de hay sabiendo que integrado o a amplificador a transistores lo adaptamos en cuanto al volumen solo perfor el frente un orificio de 5 mm y pasale un potenciometro de 50Kohm tambien fijate que el amplificador tiene que ser alimentado de 12 a 15Vcc que es los mas comunes incluso para este televisor en base a eso seguimo....

Cordial saludos lo que vamos a hacer es un techo a la etapa como un parche... se hace con la fuente esto que es una etapa no sicronizada con las demas etapa se puede...


----------

